# Gh and food



## bvs (Apr 21, 2016)

Whats everyones take on gh and meal timing. Some say that you shouldn't eat for 60mins before and after the injection. Others say it doesn't matter. Im on a bulk so there is pretty much no time during the day where my stomach is empty

Im doing 2iu first thing in the morning and 2iu pre workout


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 21, 2016)

I have no idea..and know nothing much about the GH department but I'm interested to see what people say. I've heard of the timing so I know what your asking but dk, I thought u were suppose to a dose before bed?


----------



## bvs (Apr 21, 2016)

I hear dosing before bed stops the natural (and more importantly, free) gh pulse that you get while you sleep.

Of course if you actually have a gh deficiency then dosing before bed is what the doc will tell you to do to mimic the bodys natural pulse


----------



## Maijah (Apr 21, 2016)

Beavis is gonna look like Lee Priest in no time


----------



## bvs (Apr 21, 2016)

Exactly like lee priest. Only 3 feet taller, and no tattoos, and brown hair, and dark skin. But other than that we are peas in a pod


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 21, 2016)

I remember digging this topic a few years back before starting GH. From what I remember the food intake time vs pinning time is simply because substantial dose of GH can make you go hypo if taken too close to a meal, I don't recall that it hinders anything in term of GH effects.
Unless you take serious amount of it (like 4+ IUs PG / 8+ IUs good generic) I wouldn't be worried with the meal timing but I will let people with better experience / memory than me chime in.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2016)

subbed . I am curious


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2016)

Fat intake will blunt a GH pulse which happens 3 x per day in men.  I don't know how fat intake would blunt a blast of exogenous GH though. I doubt it would.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 21, 2016)

I always played it safe and went with GH in morning wait a lil bit and then eat a pile of egg whites.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 21, 2016)

Try just to avoid a meal.  20min pre n post pin.  Esp one higher in fat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 21, 2016)

bvs said:


> I hear dosing before bed stops the natural (and more importantly, free) gh pulse that you get while you sleep.
> 
> Of course if you actually have a gh deficiency then dosing before bed is what the doc will tell you to do to mimic the bodys natural pulse



Anytime you supplement a naturally made hormone from an exogenous source you will suppress your endogenous production.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 21, 2016)

Okay while we're on the subject can you educate me a bit on GH?    Can you run just one cycle of it and how long are the cycles?  You pin twice a day to start and then increase the doses or just go with one dose from the first day?  What is the cost compared to aas?  Sorry so many questions but I'm curious.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 21, 2016)

Honestly it doesn't matter. People will argue this and I'll let them make their points but the reality is unless you got a pro card its really not gonna matter.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 21, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Okay while we're on the subject can you educate me a bit on GH?    Can you run just one cycle of it and how long are the cycles?  You pin twice a day to start and then increase the doses or just go with one dose from the first day?  What is the cost compared to aas?  Sorry so many questions but I'm curious.



Costs are hi in comparison to aas

Min cycle length is 4.5 months imho

You ll start to feel/see things after 5wks or so.  

Slow gains.  Stuff that tren n others aas doesn't bring.  

But diet has to be there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Anytime you supplement a naturally made hormone from an exogenous source you will suppress your endogenous production.



Basic endo. How was that missed??




Beefcake said:


> Okay while we're on the subject can you educate me a bit on GH?    Can you run just one cycle of it and how long are the cycles?  You pin twice a day to start and then increase the doses or just go with one dose from the first day?  What is the cost compared to aas?  Sorry so many questions but I'm curious.



GH isn't a cycle. It's a lifestyle.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah, if you are going to use GH you need to commit to taking it for a while.  I would go 6 mos min.  And always combine with test.  Problem with that is its expensive.  Basically 300 per month.


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 24, 2016)

motown1002 said:


> Yeah, if you are going to use GH you need to commit to taking it for a while.  I would go 6 mos min.  And always combine with test.  Problem with that is its expensive.  Basically 300 per month.



You do not always need to combine GH with test. If you happen to run a cycle while using GH it will enhance your results. I run 3ius daily of GH when not on cycle and between 5-6ius daily when on cycle.


----------



## Dex (Apr 24, 2016)

Your source didn't give you an instruction booklet with the GH? Maybe they have a downloadable PDF manual on their website.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 24, 2016)

It does not matter if you take your GH with food or not.  Well it does, but not in the sense that taking GH with food will be detrimental to your gains or the potency of GH.  

What is important about it is the insulin spike that may come from this meal.  A rise in insulin levels creates an increase in the amount of IGF-1 receptors available..therefore when GH is metabolized by the liver, more IGF-1 will be created when insulin is present, and less IGF-1 when it is not.  So if your main goal is to grow, then you want a lot of insulin around with your GH (but not near the amount that I see some people use, endo insulin is just fine, exo would create a greater effect but I wouldn't go past 6-8IU).  If you are trying to lose some fat, then keeping GH around when insulin levels are low would liberate fatty acids to be burned as fuel.

Or you can take advantage of both.  Do an injection in the morning with some black coffee, then go do fasted cardio to burn off liberated fatty acids (you don't need a lot of GH to do this, I would keep it between .5 - 1iu).  Around the workout window is a good time to take GH and keep insulin levels high to build a lot of IGF-1.  Then before bed is a great time to liberate more fatty acids...also if you get up to piss you can do another injection in the middle of the night to create another spike.  

Personally I think getting the best of both is ideal.  Also, studies have shown the multiple injections will cause a substantial difference in IGF-1 levels than 1-2.  So from what I have seen with people I have recommended this protocol to, they stay much leaner and develop much more than other protocols.  Just my .02


----------



## lotus (May 6, 2016)

motown1002 said:


> Yeah, if you are going to use GH you need to commit to taking it for a while.  I would go 6 mos min.  And always combine with test.  Problem with that is its expensive.  Basically 300 per month.



I wish I was only paying 300 per month.  You get some cheap GH


----------



## Steak Helmet (May 15, 2016)

I pin GH in the morning...then eat 30mins later

I like this a lot more than the evening. I feel a better pump if I do it in the morning than workout at 1pm.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 17, 2016)

2 ui in the morning 15-20 min before meal and the same after work-out.


----------



## GotClen (May 17, 2016)

I go with bed time, or up in the night or first thing in the am and no carbs for 45 minutes. WHY, beats the hell out of me.
I have always been told for fat loss and wellness don't eat around the time of the shot.  I think Marly point above is the reason
for not eating on top of the shot.


----------



## lotus (May 19, 2016)

I try not to take with food, but I am STARVING almost all the time on GH.  I try to take mid workout on empty stomach or first thing in morning.   It gets old taking it daily, but I think it makes sense to split your dose, one in morning, one later in day.   But who knows


----------

